# Mammal Show Hamm??



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Does any one have dates for this events and whats the chances of orderin tickets???


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Not sure if hamm has a mammal show, though there are some mammals for sale there, there is a mammal show in houten though


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

No ther is defo a mammal show a few weeks after the terristika!! I thought it was meant to be quite big but iv only heard about it from word of mouth! 
So if any of you have any details on it that would be awsome!! And thank you!! 
And what about any other big mammal shows around europe?? Any info on them would be awesome!
Thanks again x


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

That would be houten on april 11th, that im going to.
Its a 6 in 1 show which includes all sorts
This is the site VHM Events - Dierenpret Houten 2010 you will need google translate installed to make much sense of it.
But coach to the show who posted on this thread aka tarantulabarn are doing a trip, and has an english version of what will be there www.COACHTOTHESHOW.com - Home Page.

But Hamm does have a fair amount of rodents so depends on what your after, as other than rodents other mammals will need to be quarantined to enter the UK


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheers buddy! That's the one I'm after! X


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I looked on the net to see what exotic mammals will be there and I could not find a list, anyone know where I could find one?
-
Elina


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

ive got my ticket booked...yey


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

There is a show in Hamm on march 13th ... i know several breeders of mammals who will be there... and there are bound to be various other mammals ect in amongst the stalls.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Is it just rodents and cats or are there other things such as foxes?
I ask as I am looking to get Harry and Elspeth a couple of friends. I know I could not bring them back on the bus and would have to quarrentine them.
-
Elina


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> ive got my ticket booked...yey


yey me too :2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Elina said:


> Is it just rodents and cats or are there other things such as foxes?
> I ask as I am looking to get Harry and Elspeth a couple of friends. I know I could not bring them back on the bus and would have to quarrentine them.
> -
> Elina


I've never seen foxes at Hamm or Houten but you never know, it seems unlikely though. You'd have to have booked the quarantine and sorted out the paperwork in advance I think before travelling anyway so the best bet would be to look for breeders and make a special trip when you know you're guaranteed to get one.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Well I was thinking of going in September so wondered if anyone knew so I could sort that sort of thing out now for then.
I am looking fro breeders at persent so if anyone knows of any please let me know! (Vulpes Corsac of coarse though most of the Canidae Family would be considered).
-
Elina


----------

